
How Much Worse the Coronavirus Could Get, in Charts - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/13/opinion/coronavirus-trump-response.html
======
Kaibeezy
Interactive modeling. I didn’t realize the expected total US infections are
100 million to 200 million.

